# Flex/PC sander weight



## bluelineman (Aug 28, 2012)

just wondering how heavy your Porta cable or Flex girrafes are. I think mine is abit to heavy


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

All I know is the longer you hold them over your head the heavier they get :yes:


----------



## bluelineman (Aug 28, 2012)

I weighed my one it was like 4.8 then i weighed my mates one it was around 4 kgs? im kinda confused?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Never weighed mine, they dont get any lighter, Your just grow a bigger pair......................of arms.


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

They can get heavy when doing overhead work. I just persevere. The gains in productivity are well worth it. I think Festool makes one. I wonder what those are like?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

bluelineman said:


> just wondering how heavy your Porta cable or Flex girrafes are. I think mine is abit to heavy


When they get heavy! On a large ceiling just take it down till the blood gets back into ur arms! Or as Caz said,grow a pair!!!


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

It may be that Porter-cable makes several different models. When the shoulders start to burn . Push on.:thumbup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

boohoo poor ole taperman does not want to lift weights and have bigger muscles

One woman asked where our board lift is I told her this is my exercise:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> boohoo poor ole taperman does not want to lift weights and have bigger muscles
> 
> One woman asked where our board lift is I told her this is my exercise:whistling2:


Your da man Joe:thumbsup:


----------

